# How do you do?



## Ilios82

Ciao a tutti?
Oggi parlando con un mio collega ci siamo soffermati sui varii modi per dire in inglese "Come stai?" ed io ho menzionato "How do you do?" lui mi ha risposto dicendomi che era un saluto passato di moda superato da "How are you doing?" ! Tutto ciò è vero o no? Plus Conoscete altri modi per dire ad una persona come stà?
Ciao Sergio!!!!!


----------



## brian

Ciao Sergio,

Sì, "How do you do" è un po' superato, ma esiste ancora come un saluto formale fra molte persone d'affari.  O qualche volta un uomo lo dice ad una donna cossiché lui le sembri essere un perfetto gentiluomo!  Personalmente, comunque, io non l'ho mai usato eccetto quando scherzo. 


Brian


----------



## Ilios82

brian8733 said:
			
		

> Ciao Sergio,
> 
> Sì, "How do you do" è un po' superato, ma esiste ancora come un saluto formale fra molte persone d'affari. O qualche volta un uomo lo dice ad una donna cossiché lui le sembri essere un perfetto gentiluomo! Personalmente, comunque, io non l'ho mai usato eccetto quando scherzo.
> 
> 
> Brian


 
Potresti indicarmi i modi più cool per dire come stai?
Grazie!


----------



## brian

Ilios82 said:
			
		

> Potresti indicarmi i modi più cool per dire come stai?
> Grazie!


 Sì, certo!  Prima di tutto, il saluto più comune e "cool," che è detto soltanto fra amici, sarebbe "Hey" (o "Hi").   Ma questo saluto è seguito da molte altre espresioni, come:

_How are you doing? _(probabilmente il saluto più comune per chiedere come sta qualcuno)
_How are you?
How's life?
How's it going (with you)? _(come _Come va?_)

Ma ci sono altre espresioni che non significano esattamente "Come stai," ma invece "Cosa fai":

_What are you doing?
What's up?
How's it going?
What's going on?
How's it hanging?
What have you been up to (lately)?
How have you been? _(un po' più formale)

Ho deciso di aggiungere queste frasi, anche se non vogliono dire "Come stai," perché il saluto più comune e "cool," l'uno che io ed i miei amici diciamo ogni giorno, è:

_Hey, what's up?_

Spero che questi esempi ti aiutino! 


Brian


----------



## Moogey

brian8733 said:
			
		

> o deciso di aggiungere queste frasi, anche se non vogliono dire "Come stai," perché il saluto più comune e "cool," l'uno che io ed i miei amici diciamo ogni giorno, è:
> 
> _Hey, what's up?_


Sono d'accordo, "what's up" è certamente la più "cool" frase!

Qualche volta viene scritto e detto "wazzup?"

-M


----------



## Silvia B

A proposito di "how do you do" ho sempre letto che è il modo corretto di dire "piacere" (pleased to meet you) quando si incontra una persona nuova.
A me suona sempre così terribilmente strano che non lo uso mai...
Voi che dite? 
Io opterei sempre per "nice to meet you" "pleased to meet you" "hi"..
Ma, tanto per sapere, "how do you do" si usa ancora correntemente? o suona strano e fuori moda?

Thx!


----------



## elzap

Se lo dici nessuno ti rispnderà 'eh?'
Però i ragazzi non lo dicono molto spesso.. Basti vedere i film o telefilm.. Dove dicono solo '*hey*'

(fonzie rulez)


----------



## moodywop

Silvia B said:
			
		

> Ma, tanto per sapere, "how do you do" si usa ancora correntemente? o suona strano e fuori moda?


 
Lo sento usare frequentemente fra inglesi ma solo in situazioni formali, ad esempio quando s'incontrano per la prima volta due uomini d'affari. L'altro giorno mi è stato presentato il console britannico a Napoli. Ha usato _how do you do?_


----------



## Silvia B

moodywop said:
			
		

> Lo sento usare frequentemente fra inglesi ma solo in situazioni formali, ad esempio quando s'incontrano per la prima volta due uomini d'affari. L'altro giorno mi è stato presentato il console britannico a Napoli. Ha usato _how do you do?_



E come hai risposto?!? 
Altro dubbio che mi assilla...ripeti semplicemente anche tu "how do you do"?
E lo dici con un tono tipo "domanda"?

Grazie!


----------



## moodywop

Silvia B said:
			
		

> E come hai risposto?!?
> Altro dubbio che mi assilla...ripeti semplicemente anche tu "how do you do"?
> E lo dici con un tono tipo "domanda"?


 
Ciao Silvia! Quanto tempo! Sì, si risponde "how do you do?". No, non si usa un'intonazione interrogativa. Forse online ci sarà qualche dialogo in cui si può sentire l'espressione. Magari sul sito della BBC?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/


----------



## BlueWolf

brian8733 said:
			
		

> _Hey, what's up?_


 
Vero, questo è quello che mi dicono sempre i miei amici inglesi. 

Il secondo più usato da loro però è uno dalla correttezza grammaticale dubbia che finora non è stato menzionato:

_How's you?_


----------



## Silvia B

moodywop said:
			
		

> Ciao Silvia! Quanto tempo! Sì, si risponde "how do you do?". No, non si usa un'intonazione interrogativa. Forse online ci sarà qualche dialogo in cui si può sentire l'espressione. Magari sul sito della BBC?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/



Grazie mille Moodywoop! Eh, si, dopo un lungo inverno di impegni I'm back!

Ero convinta che ci volesse un'intonazione interrogativa...forse me ne sono proprio convinta da sola!
Buono a sapersi, casomai dovessi incontrare anch'io un giorno il console brittanico...  haha!

ciao e grazie!!!!


----------



## Ilios82

Grazie mille!
Ora che ci penso il mio roommate americano (Quando io ero in grecia) mi salutava spesso con un Sup ( Pronucnicato in questo modo "Hey saaaaaaap)! 
Ps era di Seattle!
Ps2 ci sono voluti ben 2 anni per capire che questa frase era la contrazione di waht's up!

Beh ragazzi grazie di esistere e rispondere ai miei dubbi a volte un po stupidotti per molti di voi!


----------



## Moogey

Ilios82, "sup" è molto comune e la gente d'america lo capisce. Gli piace accorciare ogni parola! "Sup" è accorciato da "wassup", il quale è accorciato da "What's up"

-M


----------



## eternity12

Sorry,
nedd to ask you guys something.
Which one is the right answer if someone says "how do you do?" :
"how do you do,too" or "How do you do?"
Thanks a lot.
=)


----------



## TimLA

eternity12 said:


> Sorry,
> nedd to ask you guys something.
> Which one is the right answer if someone says "how do you do?" :
> "how do you do,too" or "How do you do?"
> Thanks a lot.
> =)


 
No need to be sorry...we're all here to help.

"How do you do?" is VERY formal,
and is often used as a way of saying "It's nice to meet you" or
"How are you?".

So if you are introduced to someone for the first time and they say:
How do you do?
You would respond:
It's my pleasure.
The pleasure is all mine.
It's very nice to meet you.

You might also say:
I'm fine, thank you. It's a pleasure to meet you.
I'm fine, and it's a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Murphy

eternity12 said:


> Sorry,
> nedd to ask you guys something.
> Which one is the right answer if someone says "how do you do?" :
> "how do you do,too" or "How do you do?"
> Thanks a lot.
> =)


You can answer with the same sentence, if you like.  In BE it's not really a question, it's just a formal way of saying "Piacere".

Or you can answer: "Pleased / nice to meet you."


----------



## stalsy

brian8733 said:


> _What are you doing?
> What's up?
> How's it going?
> What's going on?
> How's it hanging?
> What have you been up to (lately)?
> How have you been? _(un po' più formale)
> 
> Ho deciso di aggiungere queste frasi, anche se non vogliono dire "Come stai," perché il saluto più comune e "cool," l'uno che io ed i miei amici diciamo ogni giorno, è:
> 
> _Hey, what's up?_
> 
> Spero che questi esempi ti aiutino!
> 
> 
> Brian



Ciao.

A tal proposito vorrei chiedere se si può anche dire "Hey, what's the matter?" per dire "Come va?"

grazie saluti


----------



## TimLA

stalsy said:


> Ciao.
> 
> A tal proposito vorrei chiedere se si può anche dire "Hey, what's the matter?" per dire "Come va?"
> 
> grazie saluti


 
No, per "come va" si usa "How's it going" = "How's it goin'"

"What's the matter?" indica che qualcosa accadeva, e tutto non è bene.
..."Cosa succede?"


----------



## Arrius

*Hey, what's the matter?* (*stalsy*) you would say only when something appears to have gone wrong, perhaps judging only by the facial expression of the person you are with.
Like another forero above, I personally would use _*How do you do*_? (to which the traditional response is, rather ridiculously the identical phrase), only when meeting a person for the first time. But increasingly it is taking on the meaning of _How are you? _and being answered by _Fine, thanks_ or, even _Good (!!),_ which never used to be the case. I think there is American influence here.


----------



## eternity12

Grazie per l'aiuto.
Prima ho scritto in inglese, non so perchè, ero convinta che il forum fosse in inglese.
Vabbè comunque, l'altro giorno ho fatto un test d'ingresso e c'era appunto una domanda che chiedeva la risposta apporpriata per "How do you do?" ed io ero indecisa tra quelle due che ho indicato.Per fortuna mi è andata bene! =)
Grazie ancora!


----------



## yakumo

quando ho iniziato a studiare inglese mi e' stato insegnato che "how do you do?" e' molto indicato quando ti viene presentata una persona. E' un modo cortese per "introdursi". Personalmente pero' non l'ho mai usato e sentito molto di rado.

L'alternativa piu' informale e piu' frequente e' semplicemente dire "all right?" in tono interrogativo, al quale si risponde generalmente con "all right!". E' molto informale ma e' anche il piu' diffuso e molto molto "english".

Quando vivevo in Inghilterra all'inizio non facevo che dire cinque esclamazioni "Hi", "Sorry", "Love" "All right" and "f......hell".


----------



## Salbina

I LOVE this forum!!!

It's been 1 month that I'm in the US and up till now I've never known what people exactly expect me to answer when they say "How you doing", "Wazzzzzzzup"  and stuff like that! 

But I still wonder, may be sometimes you're not even supposed to answer? Because often people tell you "Howyoudoing" while rushing away...


----------



## TimLA

It's ok to answer with something short and sweet:
fine
good
good, how 'bout you?
OK
etc...


----------



## marionuovoaccount

Sorry I know it doesn't fit the thread but,if I say How do you do that?...It means come fai a fare quella cosa?


----------



## TimLA

It would be easy to confuse the two English sentences, because they are so closely related.
"How do you do?" - Come sta? (very formal in English)
"How do you do that?" Come lo/a fa? Come fai a farlo/a? etc...


----------



## RICCARDOS

brian8733 said:


> Ma ci sono altre espresioni che non significano esattamente "Come stai," ma invece "Cosa fai":
> 
> _What are you doing?_
> _What's up?_
> _How's it going?_
> _What's going on?_
> *How's it hanging? < Slightly vulgar - not to be used in "polite" company!! **
> _What have you been up to (lately)?_
> _How have you been? _(un po' più formale)


 

** Secondo me: A simple comment - just to make sure someone doesn't unknowingly say something they would prefer NOT to say. *


----------



## Arrius

In London Cockney it's *Wotcher, mate!* to which the answer is the same, as with the posh synonym _How do you do?_ but without the _mate_ (_friend_). This is a corruption of _What cheer?_ cf. the archaic and biblical _Be of good cheer._
By the way, the posh greeting is also used in the expression_ that's a fine howd'ye do, (for you)! _meaning_ what a mess! (Che confusione!)._


----------



## Manu82

Nel caso in cui ad un "how do you do, sir?" uno risponda "very well", come si traduce quel "very well"? Immaginatevi una situazione di massima formalità: per intenderci, in una scena ottocentesca in cui una giovane rampolla dell'alta società presenta il fidanzato al padre. 
"come va signore" mi sembra troppo informale, ma la risposta "molto bene" sarebbe adatta.
"è un piacere conoscerla, signore" è sicuramente più formale, ma la risposta "molto bene" non calza più.
Posso tradurre "piacere mio" anche se non c'entra nulla?

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Memimao

La risposto non sarà con ogni probabilità "very well".

La domanda "How do you do?" non ha alcun senso oltre il saluto iniziale ed è puramente rituale.

La risposta corretta può essere "How do you do?" (eco puro) oppure "I am very pleased to meet you Mr..." in casi formali


----------



## Teerex51

Hai già letto qui?


----------



## Manu82

Certamente, ma nessuno parla della risposta "very well" alla presentazione "how do you do". Basta fare un CTRL-f sulle due pagine del post per accorgersi che nessuno ha postato un solo "well"! A me servirebbe un consiglio sulla risposta, non su "how do you do". 
Grazie comunque per la segnalazione.



Memimao said:


> La risposto non sarà con ogni probabilità "very well".
> 
> La domanda "How do you do?" non ha alcun senso oltre il saluto iniziale ed è puramente rituale.
> 
> La risposta corretta può essere "How do you do?" (eco puro) oppure "I am very pleased to meet you Mr..." in casi formali



no no, il problema è che ti assicuro che gli risponde "very well" 
Ma dev'essere assolutamente superato... eppure lo dice!


----------



## bis

brian said:


> Sì, certo!  Prima di tutto, il saluto più comune e "cool," che è detto soltanto fra amici, sarebbe "Hey" (o "Hi").   Ma questo saluto è seguito da molte altre espresioni, come:
> 
> _How are you doing? _(probabilmente il saluto più comune per chiedere come sta qualcuno)
> _How are you?
> How's life?
> How's it going (with you)? _(come _Come va?_)
> 
> Ma ci sono altre espresioni che non significano esattamente "Come stai," ma invece "Cosa fai":
> 
> _What are you doing?
> What's up?
> How's it going?
> What's going on?
> How's it hanging?
> What have you been up to (lately)?
> How have you been? _(un po' più formale)
> 
> Ho deciso di aggiungere queste frasi, anche se non vogliono dire "Come stai," perché il saluto più comune e "cool," l'uno che io ed i miei amici diciamo ogni giorno, è:
> 
> _Hey, what's up?_
> 
> Spero che questi esempi ti aiutino!
> 
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian,
I knew what's up or how's it hangin means something like "che mi dici, che si dice or come và?" So how can I understand when people mean what's up or whatever as in che mi dici or as in che fai??


----------



## Odysseus54

bis said:


> Hi Brian,
> I knew what's up or how's it hangin means something like "che mi dici, che si dice or come và?" So how can I understand when people mean what's up or whatever as in che mi dici or as in che fai??



Non si capisce quello che stai chiedendo...


----------



## bis

Odysseus54 said:


> Non si capisce quello che stai chiedendo...


Sto chiedendo come posso capire quando "what's up" significa "how are you" o "what are you doing"? Perchè sapevo significava qualcosa tipo "che si dice, che mi dici" è giusto?


----------



## Odysseus54

Significa 'che si dice' ecc., in maniera molto generica.  Non stai chiedendo notizie sulla salute o sulle attivita' dell'altra persona.  When my  son calls me from college, I answer by saying 'what's up', and he answers 'good, good' , and that only means that he is acknowledging my greeting - then I start drilling him ( interrogating him ) on classes, exams, credit card charges, unpaid traffic tickets, and that's where the exchange of information ( whether true or doctored ) begins.

"How are you ? "    " I had too much Sangria last night - man, I feel like crap.. "

"What are you doing ? "   " I am walking the dog "  etc etc

Of course, you can volunteer information at any time after a greeting, but that's not required by that simple 'what's up'.


----------



## curiosone

I agree with Arrius.  "How do you do?" is generally used only when meeting someone for the first time, usually on a formal (business) occasion.  The correct formal reply is "How do you do?".   And it remains the safest way to greet someone for the first time - especially in business.  

It's true that on less formal occasions it can be interpreted as "how are you?" - but I never teach it that way (to avoid confusion), but usually teach my students to use it only when there is a formal introduction.


----------



## alby1kenoby

"How do you do" si può usare anche nella comunicazione per scritto?
Sto rispondendo ad un annuncio di lavoro e mi chiedo se sarebbe errato iniziare la lettera di presentazione con questa espressione.

Grazie in anticipo - ciao


----------



## Teerex51

alby1kenoby said:


> "How do you do" si può usare anche nella comunicazione per scritto?


Risposta telegrafica:* no*. Vale solo, con tutte le avvertenze contenute in questo thread, per gli incontri di persona.


----------



## alby1kenoby

Teerex51 said:


> Risposta telegrafica:* no*. Vale solo, con tutte le avvertenze contenute in questo thread, per gli incontri di persona.



Grazie, Teerex51.

¿Ergo una lettera formale è da iniziarsi con un generico "Good morning" o "Good afternoon"?


----------



## Tegs

alby1kenoby said:


> ¿Ergo una lettera formale è da iniziarsi con un generico "Good morning" o "Good afternoon"?



No, "good morning" o "good afternoon" vanno bene per un email abbastanza formale. Per una lettera, guarda qui:

*Letter writing - Scrittura di lettere

Letter or email opening and closing phrases 
To whom it may concern
Inizio di una lettera 

*che si trovano tutti qui:
*• Frequently discussed topics - Gli argomenti più discussi -- Grammar in depth - Approfondimenti grammaticali •*


----------

